# hybrid car سيارات الاوكسجين



## علي عباس جاسم (4 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليكم 


تسيير المركبات بالماء
 





شاع موخرا في صناعة السيارات مبدأ استخدام الطاقة الهجينة HYBRID ,والتي صيرت الحلم الخيالي لتشغيل السيارات بالماء إلى حقيقة واقعة ملموسة من خلال ماطرحته شركات صناعة السيارات من نماذج تشغل بالماء أو تشحن بالكهرباء .
حيث كان حلم استخلاص الهيدروجين من الماء مستحيلا لعقد من الزمان ,والذي يعتبر الطاقة الكامنة في الماء ,ولكن بمرور الزمن تم التوصل إلى طريقة استحصال الهيدروجين من الماء الاعتيادي الخام من خلال تحليله كهربائيا .
والمبدأ الأساس الذي استخدم في صناعة الخلايا الهجينة لإنتاج الهيدروجين هو كسر جزيئه الماء إلى هيدروجين وأوكسجين باستخدام ماء اعتيادي ,حيث أن الماء المقطر وسط غير موصل للتيار الكهربائي وبالتالي لايحصل تحليل كهربائي للماء .
أن شكل الخلية المستخدمة لتوليد الهيدروجين من الماء هو أسطوانة مستديرة الشكل ,حيث تحتوي على مبادلان أيونيان بالإضافة إلى ملف موضوع فوق المبادلات الأيونية , حيث تستلم المبادلات الأيونية فولتية مستمرة بقدر 12 فولت وبتردد 15_20 هرتز ,ويستلم الملف نفس الفولتية والتردد من المصدر نفسه والذي يكون بشكل بطارية سيارة اعتيادية ,وعند توصيل الطاقة المستمرة للخلية الهجينة يتحلل الماء كهربائيا وتنجذب جزيئات الهيدروجين نحو المبادل ألايوني الموجب ,وتنجذب جزيئات الأوكسجين نحو المبادل ألايوني السالب ,وكل ذلك تحت تأثير الحقل المغناطيسي في الملف العلوي فوق المبادلات ,حيث يقوم الملف العلوي الذي يعمل بنفس الفولتية والتردد بحجز جزيئات الأكسجين نحو الأسفل ويسمح بصعود جزيئات الهيدروجين فقط ولو لا الملف لكنا حصلنا فقط على عملية غليان للماء .
وتم تطبيق هذا المبدأ في العديد من المجالات التي تعمل بالاحتراق الداخلي أو سواها ,كالمحركات والمواقد الغازية .
كذلك من الممكن عند استخدام هذه الخلية على السيارات أعادة شحن البطارية من خلال المولد ألاسترجاعي الداينمو الذي يتوفر في كل سيارة 

 


علي عباس جاسم 


عراق ميكاترونيكس :16::16::16::16:


----------

